# Little Nomi and his caretaker.



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Once upon a time, lived great little Nomi in his 500 ml tiny aquarium living a normal life. Until on a great Sunday, sometime around evening came a silly little boy who was hoping to get a new aquarium-related pet. He looks around outside of the shop to take a peek to one, beautiful, little warrior fish who was mistaken for a guppy. He came inside and looked at the other "guppies" but kept coming back to little Nomi, as the fences came off he flares to show his warrior-determined fins. So then Nomi took a ride in a plastic bag, then he was released into another 500 ml tiny lamp shaped aquarium. He was scared at first.

(He was left at my shop in a safe place so.. Yeah)

2-3 Days after, he got used to his new 500 ml but it was too soon until his caretaker transferred him into a BRAND NEW *850 ml fishbowl. However stressing him a little.

His caretaker (also known as Jon for now) has done some research on guppies, until he took a good look at the pellet food saying "Betta" Jon was dismissing it as a pun of some sort as in "Betta fish food!" until he searched "Betta" on the internet, and was startled to see that little Nomi was actually a Siamese Fighting Fish!. Which was why he has such warrior fins that look like they were off in a fight. (or maybe it actually happened!) For now Nomi is enjoying peace and quiet in his fishbowl with a live plant that he likes making bubble nests around.

the end??? maybe not. ehhh... maybe??. ah I don't know. feel free 2 commentz please!


----------

